# friend's bait box in Wisconsin



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Bevy, which part of the state is she in? I am in the Mid-part just east of Minneaopolis, MN. This has been a slow year for swarms - I have noticed in the few years I have been keeping bees that prime swarm time is normally the second week in June. So timing wise it is about right for this part of WI. I am assuming she just dropped the sheet in - wouldn't hang it in as it will get in their way.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

She's in Appleton, about 30 miles south of Green Bay. I told her to lay the sheet on the bottom of the box. Thanks Adrian--that's encouraging to hear she got it out in time.


----------



## Jim Koenig (Dec 18, 2009)

I watched a swarm move into my bait hive yesterday afternoon around 5:30.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Jim, isn't that the coolest thing to watch??!!
My friend is on vacation right now; I hope she comes home to a box of bees in her yard.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

bevy's honeybees said:


> she drilled an opening of 1 1/2 inch.
> 
> bevy... Why did she drill a hole 1 1/2 inch. That size hole is larger than most birds around here use. (blue birds, starlings, martins, sparrows, etc.) I would think she would not want birds visiting it.
> 
> cchoganjr


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Good point. I will tell her to cover 1/3rd or so with something, then if she gets a swarm she can open it up again. I told her that size because I have some plywood nuks and that's the size of the opening. I have used those for baits, and regular nuks and boxes, reducing down to 1 1/2 but I hadn't thought about all the small birds in the north.


----------

